# Temple of the Helix Fossil



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

Has anyone been reading the actual chat on Twitch Plays Pokemon, instead of seeing all of the 'down up b start right'? If so, what was the funniest thing you read on it? :3
One time someone wrote "oh god get out of the PC". I think I laughed for over an hour.


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2014)

rip abby


----------



## courtky (Feb 19, 2014)

Was cooler before it had 50k people playing it.


----------



## unravel (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Horus said:


> rip abby



That ratata is ****ing sexy


----------



## seanrc (Feb 20, 2014)

rip in peaces abby


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

What does democracy and anarchy votes do


I think it's a miracle that they managed to beat any gyms.


----------



## puppy (Feb 20, 2014)

keeping up with this stream is infuriating and hilarious at the same time |:
despite what i have said before i check up on it every morning before school, me and a friend check it periodically at school, and i leave it on while i do hw
im not sure why im so engrossed in this experiment


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 20, 2014)

Nuuuuu!

"I do not believe that those who follow the Helix Fossil and those who follow his Goominess are necessarily enemies. They are joined together in their opposition of solid, unyielding surfaces. I say we welcome our Helist brethren with open goo, and slowly teach them the ways of our Lord Goomy.
Goomy is Life. Goomy is Love. Goomy is Laughter. Goomy is Forever."

GOOMY IS RELIGION!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Feb 20, 2014)

I personally would prefer to have it in democracy mode, as that is much less frustrating. However, as people have now decided that anarchy is the "will of Helix" democracy won't happen.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Feb 20, 2014)

I made a helix fossil pattern so we could all consult the helix in our towns  lol

http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.com/2014/02/helix-fossil-pattern.html


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

what do democracy vs anarchy do


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> what do democracy vs anarchy do



Democracy tallies the amount of votes for a certain action like start or A. Anarchy just lets the chat spam the command the minute it gets in, right right right right start start start start start.


----------



## puppy (Feb 21, 2014)

laughing because they made it all the way to fuschia city and then their last pokemon fainted from poison
and they were transported all the way back to lavender town ahahahahahaha


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2014)

Tom said:


> Democracy tallies the amount of votes for a certain action like start or A. Anarchy just lets the chat spam the command the minute it gets in, right right right right start start start start start.



ouch.

That sucks.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 21, 2014)

Start9

I made some "fanart" yesterday.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2014)

IT HAS BEGUN


----------



## unravel (Feb 21, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> I made a helix fossil pattern so we could all consult the helix in our towns  lol
> 
> http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.com/2014/02/helix-fossil-pattern.html





Spoiler: This pic says so


----------



## Silversea (Feb 22, 2014)

Waiting for someone to photoshop the helix onto spongebob with the magic conch.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2014)

It's already happened.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 22, 2014)

Not surprised.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 23, 2014)

I saw a meme yesterday questioning how they are going to get HM03 and HM04 through the safari zone with only 500 steps permitted. That is going to be the greatest teamwork experience on the internet whenever it comes about.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2014)

I heard the creator of the stream removed that limit of 500 steps.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 23, 2014)

If he didn't remove it, it won't be possible. Also, there's a black 2 stream too.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2014)

seanrc said:


> If he didn't remove it, it won't be possible. Also, there's a black 2 stream too.



exactly!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2014)

anarchy forever, democracy never

the best part of it (imo) is the fun of seeing Red stumble around like a drunken schizophrenic idiot while somehow managing to miraculously make progress, and democracy just ruins this


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 23, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> anarchy forever, democracy never
> 
> the best part of it (imo) is the fun of seeing Red stumble around like a drunken schizophrenic idiot while somehow managing to miraculously make progress, and democracy just ruins this



Please could you not use  schizophrenic like that please, some users may find it offensive and it is quite ableist...

I've been flicking on and off of this stream, though I always miss the good stuff! Unfortunately my brother is one of those people that likes spamming start...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2014)

stop being offended over dumb internet posts made by anonymous people

sorry if I sound too blunt/rude, but that's really all I can say


also the most eventful thing I've witnessed was the chat tossing a PP Up


----------



## vanivon (Feb 23, 2014)

er, telling someone to 'stop being offended' doesn't make the phrasing any less offensive.

i think the best thing though was the entirety of the tile maze puzzle in the game corner, which people kept calling 'Mr. Giovanni's Wild Ride.' aka: spending about 2 days on that tile puzzle, which caused the democracy system to be _put_ in, then Digrat using DIG right after they made it out, then getting through and to Giovanni, then losing to Giovanni with his last pkmn at 1 HP because Abba Jesus used Whirlwind, then going BACK toGiovanni and winning bc of Dux, then digging out before getting the Silph Scope.

and then they had to deal with Pokemon Tower. i love this stream.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 23, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> stop being offended over dumb internet posts made by anonymous people
> 
> sorry if I sound too blunt/rude, but that's really all I can say



Wow, not like I've been told that plenty of times, just because you're anonymous doesn't make it not offensive. I'm not gonna take this any further because off topic, but PM me if you feel like offending more people. (Seriously you're messing with the wrong person with joking about mental disorders)

I wish Twitch would work on my phone, I'm having to follow what's happening on a Tumblr liveblog... :/


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 23, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Wow, not like I've been told that plenty of times, just because you're anonymous doesn't make it not offensive. I'm not gonna take this any further because off topic, but PM me if you feel like offending more people. (Seriously you're messing with the wrong person with joking about mental disorders)
> 
> I wish Twitch would work on my phone, I'm having to follow what's happening on a Tumblr liveblog... :/



Fact is anything in the world can be offensive.  The color purple can be offensive, but as long as you don't direct the "offense" at someone else, there's technically nothing wrong with it.  Just gotta learn to relax and lighten up about things like that.  If we lived by the logic that nothing should ever be said that could hurt someone's feelings, then we might as well never open our mouths and live in a silent world... because as I said, any word, every single thing in life can be offensive to someone in this given world.  What she said wasn't offensive what-so-ever, and I suffer from mental disorders as well, and have been put down by them several times in my life.  c:  You can't throw your personal issues in life onto someone else and claim something shouldn't be said just because it bothers you personally.

Not gonna debate, just figured I'd throw some realism in there.  Back to TPP c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank the Helix Fossil Democracy's vote tally only has to be fifty percent (for now)!

It's interesting watching a person access a PC. Turn it off. Back on. Off.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Feb 23, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Thank the Helix Fossil Democracy's vote tally only has to be fifty percent (for now)!
> 
> It's interesting watching a person access a PC. Turn it off. Back on. Off.



Praise the Helix! lol


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I heard the creator of the stream removed that limit of 500 steps.



Damn, though makes sense cause it would never happen. I feel if the population of trolls weren't so high it'd be a pretty interesting little challenge.



safetylance said:


> i think the best thing though was the entirety of the tile maze puzzle in the game corner, which people kept calling 'Mr. Giovanni's Wild Ride.' aka: spending about 2 days on that tile puzzle, which caused the democracy system to be _put_ in, then Digrat using DIG right after they made it out, then getting through and to Giovanni, then losing to Giovanni with his last pkmn at 1 HP because Abba Jesus used Whirlwind, then going BACK toGiovanni and winning bc of Dux, then digging out before getting the Silph Scope.



I wish I witnessed this. First time I watched they were flailing around the mini maze between Lavender and Fuchsia which was laughable enough, the TR maze must have been hilarious. Let alone going through it 3 times.
Though this makes more sense to me now. Twitch vs Giovanni


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh my God, probably the best moment that they have ever had.

View attachment 29616
Note that this picture was from the other closed thread.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Oh my God, probably the best moment that they have ever had.
> 
> View attachment 29616
> Note that this picture was from the other closed thread.



How does that even happen?


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How does that even happen?



I think it happened because that is one of the trainers that doesn't see you, and so, once they were stuck behind the table, they talked to the guy, and thus causing the trainer to be locked in place.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 25, 2014)

Todays progress summed up in a sentence; "One small step for Red, One thousand giant leaps for hivemind."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Helix to be released.


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't understand it.


----------



## sh1nesprite (Feb 27, 2014)

I have TPP permanently open on my laptop, I even made an account just to take part in it and it's hilarious; the chaos, the actual progress, what people say in the chat. Things like "PC demands the blood of the innocent" (since we released so many Pokemon) or "better check Bulbasaur's cry!" My absolute favorite aspect is the characters everyone refers to the Pokemon team as:




I still can't believe we actually caught a Zapdos, with the master ball, DURING ANARCHY.

Oh and the creator of the stream confirmed he's doing another one for Gold/Silver when this game finishes!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought Zapdos was the Anti-Christ...

View attachment 29867

View attachment 29868


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope everyone witnessed All Terrain Venemoth become the Dragon Slayer/Venomoses/every other name that got created in that moment. 
Venomoth, our last pokemon, level 36, takes out Lances Dragonite itself. <3

Liiink


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank goodness it's finally over.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 1, 2014)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...annually-all-subsequent-firsts-march/vcPGF0Tk

Check this out


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...annually-all-subsequent-firsts-march/vcPGF0Tk
> 
> Check this out


That's a joke, right? Some people have no lives at all.


----------



## Cory (Mar 1, 2014)

Wait they beat the Elite 4?!


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Wait they beat the Elite 4?!


Yes, they beat the game. They're moving on to Gen 2 now.


----------



## Cory (Mar 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Yes, they beat the game. They're moving on to Gen 2 now.



My god... When does gen 2 start?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 1, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...annually-all-subsequent-firsts-march/vcPGF0Tk
> 
> Check this out



Oh MAh STARs, what even. But heck, I can get down with this religion, if it allows non-US people to sign it I will.  
It would have been nice if it coincided with the anniversary of Red/Blues release. (27th Feb)



Champ2947 said:


> My god... When does gen 2 start?



Tomorrow, in 12 hours and 10 minutes according to the countdown on the page. ~ it now says playing Gold/Silver/Crystal up top too.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 1, 2014)

All hail the helix.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> Oh MAh STARs, what even. But heck, I can get down with this religion, if it allows non-US people to sign it I will.
> It would have been nice if it coincided with the anniversary of Red/Blues release. (27th Feb)
> 
> 
> ...



It does allow non-US people to sign it, I did xD


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 2, 2014)

We've been stuck in the Alph Ruins for over an hour.


----------

